# Windows 8 Network Location Icons



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

I just want to know what are these network location icons for on my computer folder, are they important or should i just delete them, are they safe to delete or should i just keep them there.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Is this Windows 7 Pro or Home? Your profile suggests you have windows 8 but the computer name of that machine is DAVAK-Win7?

Are you a student at a school?
If you are, your teacher probably had you access these couple of shares and they've stuck. If you are done with the class, yes, go ahead and delete them, If not, I would leave them until class it done


----------



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

No i have windows 8 these pictures are just examplae of where the icons on my PC are located but mines are icons of what it looks like modems or routers and they have two more i cons over that one they are the video and music icons


----------

